# Python pairing season has begun



## LiasisUK

It's the time of year when I pair up the pythons. So here's some images of pairs of pythons. Pythons. 

Liasis mackloti (Macklots)









Antaresia maculosa peninsularis (Cape York Spotted)









Aspidites ramsayi (Woma)









Aspidites melanocephalus (Blackhead)









And although it's not clear; this is a pair of
Liasis savuensis (Savu Python). The face is the male









Still more to pair and others not taking pics of. 

Hope everyone has a good season!


----------



## burmman

Nice..do like a macklots.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Very best of luck Tom.


----------



## LiasisUK

burmman said:


> Nice..do like a macklots.


Thanks. Yes they should be more popular



Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Very best of luck Tom.


Thanks Fraser! Same to you


----------



## WeAreBorg

Best of luck with the savus! Don't seem to see them around much.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

LiasisUK said:


> Thanks Fraser! Same to you


Hopefully at least one of the Angolan Pythons (2 females paired up) and some Royal Pythons (4 females paired up) go this year. Unfortunately I don't think either of my two Sumatran Pythons will go onto produce this year although having said that, I think the problem is with the male not being mature enough. 

The Wide Mouthed Agamas are showing good signs and the Egyptian Tortoises, well - they have never actually stopped!!


----------



## LiasisUK

WeAreBorg said:


> Best of luck with the savus! Don't seem to see them around much.


Thanks, both my female savus did produce last year. Though due to fertility and some issues with one of the females health, I only hatched 1. The 1 hatchling is going to a friends place soon and the female that had health issues is being retired from breeding.



Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Hopefully at least one of the Angolan Pythons (2 females paired up) and some Royal Pythons (4 females paired up) go this year. Unfortunately I don't think either of my two Sumatran Pythons will go onto produce this year although having said that, I think the problem is with the male not being mature enough.
> 
> The Wide Mouthed Agamas are showing good signs and the Egyptian Tortoises, well - they have never actually stopped!!


Sounds good, Angolans would be great. Awesome species. I miss my black bloods, if you do get any I could be tempted.


----------



## Thrasops

That _maculosa _is a bit nice...


----------



## LiasisUK

Thrasops said:


> That _maculosa _is a bit nice...


Right! The perfect levels of brown.
Cape Yorks are great. Though I am unsure I agree with the whole of the paper that reclassified them as a subspecies. It's the one that reclassified stimsoni to be childreni etc etc..... That part is a no from me.


----------



## Patmufc26

Very best of luck, dude


----------



## LiasisUK

Apodora papuana lock from yesterday, this lasted 9 hours. I've never seen them do it for this long before. Hoping it's a positive sign. Would be good to finally crack this species after a few seasons of trying.

*excuse the shed, I'm trying to leave them alone as much as possible.


----------



## Malc

Be interesting to see if they lock again when tomorrows storm hits


----------



## LiasisUK

First eggs are here, these are from one of my macklots females. She laid 26 eggs total, 6 were slugs. Largest clutch I've had from this species.


----------



## LiasisUK

Forgot to post these here. 

2 clutches of Antaresia maculosa, both laid beginning of April. 










I did provide a laybox for her, but she decided the substrate was better. 










13 eggs total. 

I didn't get a pic of the other female on her eggs, not as good clutch with about half being infertile. Odd as she did a decent clutch last year, maybe she needed more food. Only 6 fertiles











Macklots are due to hatch within the next 3 weeks. Also a lot of the other female pythons are in shed, suggesting they're up to something. Time will tell.


----------



## LiasisUK

Update on the papuana female.
I took the male out around 13th April as I hadn't seen a lock for over a week, which was quite unusual. They'd also been avoiding each other.

The female then went into shed, this shed lasted a very long time and was quite thick. She eventually shed on 28th April.
I offered her a small meal around 1st May and she took it, and then another meal this week on the 10th.
She basks constantly and basically looks like this at all times. Time will tell.

_*as mentioned previously; please excuse any poo/urates/shed in her enclosure as I am trying to leave her alone as much as possible. This species is known to stress easily._


----------



## LiasisUK

Hatchling mackloti and maculosa are now out and some have had enough feeds to start looking for new homes. 

Also had a nice clutch of Cape York Spotteds (_Antaresia maculosa peninsularis_) laid over the weekend.


----------



## LiasisUK

Cape York Spotteds (Antaresia maculosa peninsularis) have hatched. I'm very pleased with them. Anyone interested in some of these newly described subspecies of spotted python is welcome to drop me a message.


----------



## LiasisUK

All are out now.
Nice even sex ratio as well


----------

